# amantazgo



## kroons

Porfa, que significa _amantazgo?_
El contexto es una mujer es la amante de un hombre casado y 'ella esta descubriendo las maravillas del _amantazgo'_
gracias para toda tu ayuda.


----------



## Lurrezko

kroons said:


> Porfa, que significa _amantazgo?_
> El contexto es una mujer es la amante de un hombre casado y 'ella esta descubriendo las maravillas del _amantazgo'_
> gracias para toda tu ayuda.



Es una palabra inventada, hasta donde yo sé, y describiría la condición o estado de amante, de manera análoga a novio/noviazgo.


----------



## Peón

Por Dios! ya han institucionalizado, con la respectiva palabreja, una relación que por su naturaleza tiene que estar en la semi clandestinidad (esa es la gracia justamente). 
(A dónde vamos a ir a parar...)


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> Por Dios! ya han institucionalizado, con la respectiva palabreja, una relación que por su naturaleza tiene que estar en la semi clandestinidad (esa es la gracia justamente).
> (A dónde vamos a ir a parar...)



Concuerdo Recuerda a _almirantazgo_, lo que no sube la libido, precisamente...


----------



## Namarne

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es una palabra inventada, hasta donde yo sé, y describiría la condición o estado de amante, de manera análoga a novio/noviazgo.


Sí, y en lugar del estado previo al matriomonio, sería el previo a la ruptura del matrimonio.  (O no, ya, ya...)


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> Sí, y en lugar del estado previo al matriomonio, sería el previo a la ruptura del matrimonio.  (O no, ya, ya...)



En toda relación de amancebamiento, el _amantazgo _parece la condición previa, como amantes. 

¿_Amantazgo_ es a amancebamiento, como amante a esposa?


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> ¿_Amantazgo_ es a amancebamiento, como amante a esposa?


Depende de la quimicidad que exista.

_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Depende de la quimicidad que exista.
> 
> _


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Depende de la quimicidad que exista.
> 
> _



Y la_ quimicidad_ a la química, como la _ricura _del _amantazgo_ a la riqueza del amancebamiento.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Primera vez que me topo con esta palabra, pero por lo que leo, es tal cual lo que se define como adulterio, con el agregado de que en todas las relaciones que citan en este artículo de Página/12, el casado es él. Mirado desde el punto de vista de la mujer, la definición de adulterio es bastante menos retrógrada que la de "amantazgo", ya que el casado puede ser él o ella. Tal vez los que la inventaron encuentran que adulterio conlleva bastante de sanción social como término, y prefirieron algo más chic.
Saludos


----------



## Gambusino

Buenos días, soy nuevo aquí y llegué precisamente por estar buscando en la red si existe esta palabra como tal... sin pensarlo mucho la puse en algo que estoy escribiendo, después me asaltó, más que la duda, la curiosidad y quise saber. Bueno veo que si y no le doy muchas vueltas al asunto de si vale o no, que se entienda a que se hace referencia es lo que para mí más cuenta y aunque sea nueva procede de buen linaje, así no tenga la venia bendita de autoridades eclesiásticas o lingüísticas, que no por no ser reconocido un nuevo retoño como legitimo deja de ser hijo de sus padres.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Colchonero

Creo que lo más habitual, al menos por aquí, y por más que sea un término en declive, es *amancebamiento*.

*amancebamiento**.

*
(De _amancebarse_).


*1. *m. p. us. Trato sexual habitual entre hombre y mujer no casados entre sí.
​

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Idóneo

Hola, Gambusino, y bienvenido al foro.
Siendo la palabra inventada, me parece bastante inspirada. Lo que dudo mucho es que en nuestras épocas vuelva a tener utilidad o que vaya a más, aunque nunca se sabe, ya que parece ser que los adolescentes españoles vuelven a abrazar actitudes machistas...¡!
A mi, me suena como si intentara definir el tiempo que duró el amancebamiento, o para definir el conjunto de bienes inmuebles y acciones que atesoró la "otra".
Se asegura que era costumbre entre los empresarios de la primera industrialización española, tener una amante oficial, de la que incluso la señora podía presumir: "La nuestra tiene más clase que la de éllos..."

Un saludo


----------



## Aserolf

En México se usa (¡y vaya que se usa!) *amasiato *(clic). Como siempre hay delitos o crímenes de tipo pasional, es muy común encontrar frases con esta palabra en los periódicos.

Otra que también se usa (aunque no se le parezca en nada a 'amantazgo') es *concubinato*.


----------



## flljob

¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre amantazgo, amasiato y concubinato?


----------



## Lurrezko

Necesitamos una autoridad eclesiástica que nos ilustre.

Saludos


----------



## Idóneo

Quienes se dejaron llevar por el amasiato, estarán amasiados. Casi casi: "a más liados"

Castos saludos.


----------



## flljob

Amasiato es derivado de amasius, amante. Lo que en España se llama liado, por acá se llama empelotado.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> ¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre amantazgo, amasiato y concubinato?


Quizá la legalidad. Hasta donde sé, los concubinos tienen derechos protegidos por ley.


Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

flljob said:


> ¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre amantazgo, amasiato y concubinato?


*amantazgo *no existe en el DRAE, *amasiato *y *concubinato *son lo mismo > relación extramarital. 


Lurrezko said:


> Necesitamos una autoridad eclesiástica que nos ilustre.


De acuerdo!


Idóneo said:


> Quienes se dejaron llevar por el amasiato, estarán amasiados. Casi casi: "a más liados".


 y a las personas que "practican" el amasiato se les llama: amantes, concubinos, queridos, _'sanchos'_, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pues yo, Aserolf, por relación extramatrimonial o extramarital entiendo otra cosa que con concubinato, (término de uso solo legal, hoy en día, en mi país). Relación extramarital es estar casado y tener una relación de amantes con otra persona. Concubinato: lo mismo que estar casado pero sin papeles. Ejemplo: hijos extramatrimoniales no son simplemente hijos naturales (término también de uso exclusivo en lo legal), para mí son hijos que tiene una persona casada con otra persona que no es su marido o mujer. Al final es todo igual, todos van al segundo círculo, pecadores.


----------



## Idóneo

Aserolf said:


> *amantazgo *no existe en el DRAE, *amasiato *y *concubinato *son lo mismo > relación extramarital.
> De acuerdo!
> y a las personas que "practican" el amasiato se les llama: amantes, concubinos, queridos, _'sanchos'_, etc. etc. etc.



Amasiado me parecía demasiado obvio. "Amante" es más bonito y amable. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Aserolf

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Pues yo, Aserolf, por relación extramatrimonial o extramarital entiendo otra cosa que con concubinato, (término de uso solo legal, hoy en día, en mi país). Relación extramarital es estar casado y tener una relación de amantes con otra persona. *Concubinato: lo mismo que estar casado pero sin papeles*. Ejemplo: hijos extramatrimoniales no son simplemente hijos naturales (término también de uso exclusivo en lo legal), para mí son hijos que tiene una persona casada con otra persona que no es su marido o mujer. Al final es todo igual, todos van al segundo círculo, pecadores.


Tienes razón! 
Esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
*concubinato**.*
(Del lat. _concubinātus_).
*1. *m. Relación marital de un hombre con una mujer sin estar casados.

En otras palabras, o como se diría en México, *"unión libre"*. 
~Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> En otras palabras, o como se diría en México, *"unión libre"*.


Eso mismo, que de libre, en realidad, no tiene nada, pero va, se lleva como nombre, es cierto.
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Es del tipo de palabras que tal vez sean correctas pero que son tan comunes como padrinazgo, madrinazgo, hermanazgo, sobrinazgo... y otros azgos que también son unos ilustres desconocidos.


----------



## duvija

Curioso, pero 'concubinato' parece incluir 'están viviendo juntos' y no solamente que tienen alguna relación mientras distraídamente viven en barrios separados. No es lo que dice el diccionario, pero yo no llamaría a cualquiera 'mi concubino'...
(Bueno, no usaría 'concubino', porque tengo una cierta tendencia a casarme, pero esto es otra historia).


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Curioso, pero 'concubinato' parece incluir 'están viviendo juntos' y no solamente que tienen alguna relación mientras distraídamente viven en barrios separados. No es lo que dice el diccionario, pero yo no llamaría a cualquiera 'mi concubino'...
> (Bueno, no usaría 'concubino', porque tengo una cierta tendencia a casarme, pero esto es otra historia).



Es que 'concubinas' solo son ellas...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Totalmente de acuerdo, tienen que vivir juntos. No es algo oculto, en principio, al menos, es a la vista de todos. Cierta tendencia, qué gracioso. Sos "reincidente".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Erreconerre said:


> Es del tipo de palabras que tal vez sean correctas pero que son tan comunes como padrinazgo, madrinazgo, hermanazgo, sobrinazgo... y otros azgos que también son unos ilustres desconocidos.



Esas, sí, pero no niegues nuestro sacrosanto compadrazgo, por favor.
El DRAE habla de compadraje. ¡Je!


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> Es que 'concubinas' solo son ellas...



Por aquí el eufemismo era _sobrinas_, cuando el concubinato lo ejercía el cura del pueblo.


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Por aquí el eufemismo era _sobrinas_, cuando el concubinato lo ejercía el cura del pueblo.



¡¡Síííí!! Por aquí también.


----------



## Janis Joplin

duvija said:


> Curioso, pero 'concubinato' parece incluir 'están viviendo juntos' y no solamente que tienen alguna relación mientras distraídamente viven en barrios separados. No es lo que dice el diccionario, pero yo no llamaría a cualquiera 'mi concubino'...
> (Bueno, no usaría 'concubino', porque tengo una cierta tendencia a casarme, pero esto es otra historia).



En México el *concubinato *es una figura legal con derecho y obligaciones recíprocos. Y efectivamente conviven en el mismo domicilio.



Pinairun said:


> Es que 'concubinas' solo son ellas...



Pues sí, a los hombres se les llama *concubinarios *y son éstos los que tienen concubinas, así sucede cuando pasa en sociedades patriarcales y machistas.


----------



## la_machy

Janis Joplin said:


> ...
> 
> Pues sí, a los hombres se les llama *concubinarios *y son éstos los que tienen concubinas, así sucede cuando pasa en sociedades patriarcales y machistas.


Tienes razón, y de seguro por ahí lo escuché antes, pero no lo recordaba. Aunque en mi mundo tendría necesariamente que ser ''concubino'', sin importar el término correcto .


Saludos


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Pues yo, Aserolf, por relación extramatrimonial o extramarital entiendo otra cosa que con concubinato, (término de uso solo legal, hoy en día, en mi país). Relación extramarital es estar casado y tener una relación de amantes con otra persona. Concubinato: lo mismo que estar casado pero sin papeles. Ejemplo: hijos extramatrimoniales no son simplemente hijos naturales (término también de uso exclusivo en lo legal), para mí son hijos que tiene una persona casada con otra persona que no es su marido o mujer. Al final es todo igual, todos van al segundo círculo, pecadores.



¿Son hijos extramatrimoniales si ninguno de los dos es casado?


----------



## duvija

Anécdota verdadera: Entre los inmigrantes judíos en Mdeo., una señora fue a anotar a su hijo. Y le preguntan: -¿Es hijo natural? Y ella contesta :- Claro, natural, natural. 
Y ahí marchó el hijo anotado como hijo natural. 10 años más tarde quisieron arreglar el entuerto, pero ya era tarde...


----------



## Idóneo

Colchonero said:


> Por aquí el eufemismo era _sobrinas_, cuando el concubinato lo ejercía el cura del pueblo.



Incluso se aceptaba con normalidad  que el cura conviviera con su *barragana*.

Saludos.


----------



## Gambusino

Gracias por la bienvenida amigo Idóneo. He leído con mucho interés todos los comentarios, referencias y anécdotas y por eso no resistí la gana de volver a entrar. 

Los pliegues del idioma dan para muchas interpretaciones. Me gusta todo lo que he leído y agradezco el tiempo que al tema le han dedicado quienes han intervenido.

En Colombia a la amante se le llama Moza que es sinónimo de muchacha, se me figura que ha de ser por aquello de que los hombres casados casi siempre la prefieren más joven que su esposa y que probablemente de este gusto de los mencionados por las mujeres jóvenes se originó el castizo término Amancebamiento (Cosa curiosa: Castizo como término e ilegitimo como estado )

Ahora miremos que el vocablo Mancebo (joven) sufre un giro al cambiarle de género: Manceba (Amante)

Poniendo en consideración todo esto no logro encajar que Camila Parker y el príncipe Carlos hayan tenido antes de su boda una relación de amancebamiento, en cambio si de amantazgo, si se tiene en cuenta que ya hacía mucho tiempo habían pasado por sus años mozos cuando iniciaron su idilio.

Todo esto que digo no tiene ninguna pretensión distinta a la de hacer una pequeña broma para seguir disfrutando de sus observaciones pues es según se le mire.

Moza es sinónimo de doncella, esto me hace recordar que existe un municipio colombiano en el departamento del Caquetá llamado El Doncello, debería ser El Doncel ¿no?

Saludos a todos.


----------

